# Extended 5 year warranty



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

As I mentioned in a previous post, I purchased my Honda HSS1332 just days before the extended warranty of 5 years came out on Jan 2. After several calls, it was suggested I have the dealer go to bat for me. Didn’t look to promising. Well, I’m glad to say that I just got a call from the dealer informing me that I can drop by today to pick up the certificate for 2 additional years. Sweet!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Good to hear!


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Just picked up my certificate. The dealer seem to have had fun with it. It took 7 tries as Honda wasn't sure how to treat the request. I saw the last email, stating that they'll make an exception this one time to give the customer (Moi) satisfaction with Honda. My dealer ended up having to pay the $288 for the additional 2 years and will get reimbursed. Thanks to both parties!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

csonni said:


> Just picked up my certificate. The dealer seem to have had fun with it. It took 7 tries as Honda wasn't sure how to treat the request. I saw the last email, stating that they'll make an exception this one time to give the customer (Moi) satisfaction with Honda. My dealer ended up having to pay the $288 for the additional 2 years and will get reimbursed. Thanks to both parties!


Dealer sounds like a keeper. Hope his service quality is as good as his ethics.


----------



## jwasilko (Jan 5, 2018)

Is there any info on the change to a 5 year warranty? Honda's web site still says 3 years...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

That was a promotional warranty extension in Canada...

Here's the info:


tabora said:


> *For those of you in Canada, I just noticed that Honda Canada is offering a free 2-Year Extended Warranty in addition to the standard 3-Year warranty:
> *
> 
> For a limited time receive a two year no-charge Honda Plus extended warranty in addition to the standard three-year warranty for a total of five years coverage with the purchase of select snowblowers until February 28, 2018.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Whao. Thanks. I'm in this category and will look into. The until Feb 2018 seems to pooch me though

Thanks.


----------

